# ID on a snake in an interesting location



## Stuart (Sep 14, 2016)

This was seen in Broome. Now I know what I think it is but it doesn't make sense...


----------



## alichamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow. Very interesting indeed, you're right it doesn't make sense. Keen to see if others in the know can suggest any alternative id or explanation. Unless someone was keeping one and let it go/it escaped??


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 14, 2016)

Going off the location, the head shape, colour and what I can count of the dorsal scales I'm going with a Brown. Either P mengdeni or P nuchalis.

Definitely not a RRB if that's what your thinking Stuart.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 14, 2016)

It was George, you got me. The dorsal scale coloration caught me as I have never seen a Psuedonaja sp with that coloration before. 

Thanks for setting me straight me and answering the question. 

Stu


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 14, 2016)

The belly looks reddish due to the dirt but like you said, deceptively not a Eumundi Lager.


----------



## eipper (Sep 14, 2016)

Mendgeni


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah I would say brown, nice coloured one though. Mengdeni are probably the best looking brown out there


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 16, 2016)

The flecked scales on the flanks pretty much give it away as a Brown of some sort I reckon...

Jamie


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

it is a juveniile red belly the way i can tell is the way head is shaped defintly not a brown!


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 16, 2016)

old thread - it's definitely a northern brown though, you don't get red bellies in the north-west


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

oh ok


----------



## eipper (Dec 9, 2016)

bredli freak its mendgeni not nuchalis


----------

